# Qestions about Slow Loris



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everyone a friend of mine wants to get a slow loris and was wondering do you need a DWA license to own one????

How much do they cost??????

Would he have to get one imported or are they for sale in this country???

How long do they live for????

How much attention do they need????

If anyone can answer these questions he would be very grateful, thanks.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

There is information on this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/718189-grey-mouse-lemur.html

basically there's only one private keeper in Europe and that's 'glider girl' (I think). They are kept as pets in other countries bought at markets, kept in horrible enclosures, poor condition and have their teeth pulled out. etc. etc... basically if you love them, don't get one. Aim to stop the trade in them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I concur with all that above.

Also, they have venom (which is no fun), and pee all over their feet spreading it around everywhere.

Do them a favour, and give up the desire to keep one.:2thumb:


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont want one it is a friend that wants one, ive only got reptiles and only interested in reptiles, and the otherhalf has a hamster, So i dont need to give up the desire cuz i aint got it.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ok, then convince your "friend" to give it up!:lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, well there is no legal way your friend will get a slow loris.

They are critically endangered in the wild and so they are CITES protected.
The few in the pet trade are the ones who's wild mother was killed for them to steal the baby. The baby then crammed into a tiny cage in the scorching heat with nowhere to hide. Then it's teeth are pulled out with pliars or nail clippers, no anaeshetic. They scream in pain. Then most of them either die in the sun or from an infection caused by their teeth wound never healing. The few that live then go onto be sold in the pet trade. 
However you still won't even get one of those in Britain because they won't have any papers and so can only be smuggled into the country. 

The only legal way your friend could get one would be to convince Glider Girl to part with any future babies her pair might produce. Which won't happen  I expect many people have tried.

Unless some time in the future they become more commonly captive bred and their status in the wild improves.


----------



## angiepie (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been lucky enough too meet 2 of these before and they are the most amazing creatures I have ever met! Its such a shame they are so rare  xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Like we've said in your thread.. YOU may have been lucky to meet them, but they definitely weren't lucky to meet you (no offense meant). Poor things.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> I concur with all that above.
> 
> Also, they have venom (which is no fun), and pee all over their feet spreading it around everywhere.
> 
> Do them a favour, and give up the desire to keep one.:2thumb:


They do have venom yes, but they don't urine over their feet to spread it around everywhere. Their venom glands are in the crook of their elbow and when they feel threatened they rub their teeth on the gland, the saliva 'activates' the venom and they then deliver a painful bite! Believe me, Loris bites do not have to be venomous to be painful! They hurt like HELL!

As has already been said, they are CITES protected and there is none in the pet trade over here. Your friend will not be able to find any for sale.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

Sorry if this comes across as me being funny ( not meant that way at all, im genuinly interested)

If they are so rare over here how did glider girl get hers? 

Again not meant nastily at all just curious!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

glidergirl said:


> They do have venom yes, *but they don't urine over their feet to spread it around everywhere.*


I stand corrected. I must have read similar about another prosimian somewhere......I know bush babies trail urine on their path to mark territory, maybe I assumed the same for lorises:blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Joolz1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry if this comes across as me being funny ( not meant that way at all, im genuinly interested)
> 
> ...


Well ... as I'm not a frequent user of RFUK I will take it as not nasty :lol2:. We got ours before they went on to CITES, and it also helps being a trustee of a zoo :2thumb:. We had them in the hope we could breed them, which we did! Something might I add that had not been done in the UK for over 15 years. :2thumb:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Well ... as I'm not a frequent user of RFUK I will take it as not nasty :lol2:. We got ours before they went on to CITES, and it also helps being a trustee of a zoo :2thumb:. We had them in the hope we could breed them, which we did! Something might I add that had not been done in the UK for over 15 years. :2thumb:


Well then i take my hat off to you!! Well done!!

Pity theres not more people with the knowledge able to help out these vulnerable species!

Id love to be able to help with some conservation project and support a vulnerable species it must be rewarding!!

Hat off to you! Im sat here with my cute but common cocker spaniel lol.


----------

